# Syndney Competitions in mid April May??



## Louis McDonald (Feb 8, 2011)

Was planning to head to Sydney around the 14th of april for a few days, I heard there may be a competition around this time,

If anyone has anymore information regarding this that would be extremely helpful as a competition has not been registered in the WCA database yet,

Cheers!

Louis McDonald


----------



## Faz (Feb 8, 2011)

Well there has never been a competition in Sydney before, I know TimMc is working on hosting one there though. I also know Tim Major is planning a competition for the 7th of May here in Melbourne.


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2011)

Crown and Andrews fail.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 8, 2011)

Dene said:


> Crown and Andrews fail.


 
lol, naw. They're just busy at Toy Fairs and I think they're overseas this month...

I'll try to talk with them again when they're back. 

Tim.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm looking for the competition in Sydney.

I heard it will be in power house museum..


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2011)

What do you mean you are looking for the competition? Do you have any real details or only speculation?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll try to get in contact with C&A later next week to see if it's possible to confirm the venue. At this stage I wouldn't be able to say whether it's going ahead or not.

Tim.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 26, 2011)

I mean I hope there will be a competition in Sydney.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sure I'll be able to attend a competition at Sydney since I live there hahaha 

edit:
for events i'll probably do..
2x2, 3x3, OH, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7

im probably not too good at big cubes. hahha
i practice 3x3 alot though lol.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 3, 2011)

Is there any progress for Sydney open competition preparation ?

Any date or venue have decided for the competition ?


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2011)

No information at all. It definitely is not going to happen in mid April or May.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 5, 2011)

A venue hasn't been found yet...

Tim.


----------

